# Isfield Army Camp East Sussex



## jez moore (Nov 16, 2012)

New member first post I live in Maresfield East Sussex on the site of the old Army camp. 

Last year I had a walk around Isfield Army camp between Uckfield and Lewes, not much left now about 20 derelict nissan huts, I believe it is scheduled for new housing shorly, anyway I have been unable to trace any history about this or the Maresfield camp site where I live. Just wondering if anyone has any idea how or where I can source any history for these WWII sites.


----------



## matt22272 (Nov 16, 2012)

there is a book on the history of uckfield and I'm very sure there is reference to both in there fella


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 16, 2012)

I've read about them, but I can't remember exactly where. Go to your local library, look for Tyrell's List by Peter Longstaff Tyrell or anything on the WWII defence of Sussex. 

Also, this is in the wrong forum section, I believe. Should be in General Stuff unless you're going to post pics.


----------



## jez moore (Nov 16, 2012)

The Archivist said:


> I've read about them, but I can't remember exactly where. Go to your local library, look for Tyrell's List by Peter Longstaff Tyrell or anything on the WWII defence of Sussex.
> 
> Also, this is in the wrong forum section, I believe. Should be in General Stuff unless you're going to post pics.



OK thanks, I will see if I can get a few pictures and post them up then


----------



## westinghouse (Nov 16, 2012)

jez moore said:


> New member first post I live in Maresfield East Sussex on the site of the old Army camp.
> 
> Last year I had a walk around Isfield Army camp between Uckfield and Lewes, not much left now about 20 derelict nissan huts, I believe it is scheduled for new housing shorly, anyway I have been unable to trace any history about this or the Maresfield camp site where I live. Just wondering if anyone has any idea how or where I can source any history for these WWII sites.




Lavender Line During The War

During world war two, Isfield was at the centre of a number of army barracks that held tens of thousands of troops throughout the war. Isfield itself had its very own army camp located opposite the Laughing Fish Pub and consisted of many Acers, these army camps were dotted all along the south coast during war, such as Crowborough, Maresfield, Buxted and Uckfield. 

Isfield’s camp mainly consisted of Canadian troops and became one of the more therapeutic army camps in which soldiers were based at. In 1940 a new extension was built from the down line on platform 2 which extended into the army camp to enable troops and vehicles to disembark quickly and efficiently, this siding into the army camp proved to be extremely important especially when evacuating British and French soldiers from Dunkirk. 

At this point the village pub suddenly became a very important place with over 4000 Canadian troops stationed at the camp needing a drinking house where they could enjoy their time off and relax. But one evening the local landlord at the time ‘Fred Pullinger’ had a disagreement with a group of Canadian soldiers who were causing trouble in the pub, and like any landlord he told them to leave. After the pub had closed for the night the group returned in a drunken state and planted a small amount of explosives which blew up the front porch! The next day the landlord ‘Fred’ made his way over to the army camp and explained what had happened to his pub that night, that afternoon the commanding officer marched the group who blew the porch up and ordered them to rebuild it. This is why even now the front of the pub looks slightly different to the rest of the building. 

Towards the end of the war the Uckfield to Lewes Line suddenly became one of the busiest routes in the UK. This was due to being one of only four major routes down to the south coast and could directly link with the port of Newhaven where major logistical skills were developed to ensure the success of Operation Overlord. Throughout this time a stream of war traffic was passing on the line through Isfield with many wagons holding top secret vehicles and special equipment! 

After the war the army camp continued to be used for a while as part of national service and due to the fact it was so close the nearby training area Pippingford Park on the Ashdown Forest. But after a few years the training camp junction and spur to the army camp were taken up and the line returned to its original two track section once again. Up until very recently the army camp could be seen from the main road but recent development plans have resulted in demolition of the camp that once housed over 4000 Canadian troops during the second world war. 

The Lavender Line!..........knicked off the net and of interest because it's not far from me!


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2012)

Questions like this aren't strictly allowed here, but I'll let it slide this once. 

Local libraries and council records offices are always a good place to start researching local history.


----------



## westinghouse (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh Drat!

He's being kind on my first reply to a post *Thank the heavens for moderation with common sense* 

Story of my life really answering something I should not have.............


----------



## jez moore (Nov 16, 2012)

krela said:


> Questions like this aren't strictly allowed here, but I'll let it slide this once.
> 
> Local libraries and council records offices are always a good place to start researching local history.



OK Ta ..... Your forum your rules point taken. I will try to refrain from posting then, but may look in occasionally out of interest if allowed....

Funny, I thought my question was quite normal and not particularly controversial. 

New member, Two posts and it seems I have broken umpteen rules, not exactly the warm welcome I might have expected !


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2012)

What huh? I didn't tell you off, I even gave a bit of an answer to your question! 

Don't stress about it too much, worse things happen at sea (apparently).


----------



## westinghouse (Nov 16, 2012)

westinghouse said:


> Oh Drat!
> 
> He's being kind on my first reply to a post *Thank the heavens for moderation with common sense*
> 
> Story of my life really answering something I should not have.............



Jez It's all a bit tongue in cheek!

No ones moaned, I apologised for responding to your post in my ignorance but don't dance on your swords just yet fellat!


----------



## jez moore (Nov 16, 2012)

westinghouse said:


> Jez It's all a bit tongue in cheek!
> 
> No ones moaned, I apologised for responding to your post in my ignorance but don't dance on your swords just yet fellat!



I have sent you a PM


----------

